# Calling



## gino (May 14, 2008)

Hey guys I'm starting my deer season this weekend bow hunting then gun opens Monday I've been thinking of what call to use I will be rattling in the middle of the day but was thinking of just useing a doe contact call do you guys think I should be doing something different


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

What state are you in? Gun season in Ohio isn't for another month. Rattling and grunting can work during the rut.


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Favorite call ? Bootycall! actually, mainly grunt calls with an occasional estrous bleat should work well now. Good luck!


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

If you live in Ohio, you had better read your state game laws again !


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Pretty sure he would have to be Canadian.


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

I believe so. I think we did this last year too.


----------



## gino (May 14, 2008)

Thank you for your help guys and yes I am in Ontario but I can see Buffalo new yours from my stand and Gilles 63 I never posted on this subject FYI 
Thank you gentlmen


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

No, the confusion over where you're hunting at. If not you then another Canadian.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Yes, indeed! Because gun season does NOT open Nov. 2 in Ohio!


----------



## gino (May 14, 2008)

Hey guys sorry for the late reply but I been hunting long days in the stand from dawn till dusk I am in Canada but only half hour from Buffalo it's really dumb they would have the deer hunt this early it's way to hot we have two deer for three full days of hunting theirs two of us a small buck and a doe the rut is defiantly not on or close to starting here but I can tell you with the warm temps it's been a tough go but we have till Saturday and it's only once a year so we're trying to make the best of it Gilles 63 I came across kind of rude when I re read the post sorry man didn't mean it that way


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

No offense taken. Good luck out there.


----------

